# Club set recommendation



## allen319 (May 6, 2008)

I am new to this forum. I am 57 and would like to get back to playing after a 6 year layoff. I have never been a good golfer shooting around 110. I have not bought new clubs in 17 years and am shocked at the changes and new technology. I would like some recommendations. I am considering an adams tech os steel set but am a little leary of the unconventional long and mid irons. What else should I consider for irons or woods. I have a budget of $1000 for irons, woods and bag. I am also considering TaylorMade Rac OS, TaylorMade r7 draw, Callaway x-18, Callaway Big Bertha 2008 and Nike Ignite. I would appreciate any comments related to any of these club sets as well as any recommendations for others I should consider.


----------

